

Novell: Another App Store - TallGuyShort
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/255313/novell-ponders-opensource-apps-store.html

======
mdasen
How is this different from any Linux distro? RedHat, Ubuntu, Debian, etc. have
all offered repositories for years. Ubuntu now looks very nice with their
software chooser - nice titles and descriptions rather than the apt-get
interface for those that prefer the GUI experience.

~~~
TallGuyShort
>> "It's a new way of marketing open source," he admits.

To answer your question, essentially nothing. They're just trying to cash-in
on the popularity of the "app-store".

